
The underrated new[] { } in C - clw895
https://blog.jonstodle.com/the-underrated-new-in-c/
======
dozzie
Not in C, in C#. It's a vast difference.

------
digitalpacman
This also works with dictionaries.

new[] { {"", ""}, {"", ""} }

